# Who should start? JJ or Q



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

I think JJ earned the starting spot last year but Q is getting paid starter type money. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Trade both of them + money + future picks for Vince Carter.







Well, if not, then I say put Q at 2 spot, and let JJ support at the 2 and 3 spot off the bench. That way he gets minutes and adds versatility off the bench.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>
> Trade both of them + money + future picks for Vince Carter.


That would be an awful trade for the Suns...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> That would be an awful trade for the Suns...


yeah i know, but i was matching up the contract sizes instead of talent. I wouldnt really trade them both for Carter, and if Carter was healthy, 1 of them + the other offers arent enough to cover the contract differences


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Trade both of them + money + future picks for Vince Carter.
> 
> 
> ...


That would make no sense. JJ is better. That's Phoenix's fault for throwing that money at him. JJ should be the starter as his abilities or his versatility is far greater than Q's


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

I say start JJ. He's more versatile and a better defender. Q should be the scoring spark off the bench. Bu no matter who starts, both players should play around 30+ min (JJ & Q can rotate on SG/SF and Matrix on SF/PF), so i guess it does really matter who is the starter.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Joe Johnson should get the start over Quentin Richardson because he is better than Richardson and adds a lot of versatility to the starting line up. Due to the lack of quality C's in the NBA, they could start Nash, Q-Rich, JJ, Matrix, and Stoudemire sometimes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i have a feeling JJ will start alot of games, but finishing will be a different story.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

How can you play Marion and Q together at the start and when both are below average ball-handlers for wing players? They do everything else pretty well, but you are asking for a turnover fest if you put the two of them out there with Nash by himself to be the primary ball-handler with no help. 

I think Q should accept the role of being the best 6th man in the league. I know some people think it's a thankless job, but he would be getting starters minutes and would be called on for instance offense. He should relish that kind of role, the same way guys like Mark Aguirre, Cedric Maxwell, Mychal Thompson and Vinnie Johnson did.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

You don't pay someone $45M/6-7 years to sit on the bench. So Q will start. JJ will either get traded or start at the 3 and Marion will be traded. JJ thinks too highly of himself as a basketball player to be willing to come off the bench.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PD</b>!
> You don't pay someone $45M/6-7 years to sit on the bench. So Q will start. JJ will either get traded or start at the 3 and Marion will be traded. JJ thinks too highly of himself as a basketball player to be willing to come off the bench.


omg please....


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PD</b>!
> You don't pay someone $45M/6-7 years to sit on the bench. So Q will start. JJ will either get traded or start at the 3 and Marion will be traded. JJ thinks too highly of himself as a basketball player to be willing to come off the bench.


Your logic is flawed... seriously..

If Michael Jordan came to play for Miami for the minimum, would Eddie Jones start over him? Let's say we can't slide either of them to the SF spot. Mike gets paid 1.1 Million, EJ gets paid more than 10 million, so EJ starts? And yeah, besides, Michael thinks too highly of himself to come of the bench. 

right? 

:twocents:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Joe Johnson will probably start, he proved himself extremely well last year and is better than Quentin Richardson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Joe Johnson should, and will start for the Suns this season. I'm starting to think Quentin is pretty overrated on this site. I mean, we're talking about a guy who didn't even shoot 40% from the floor last season. Sure he put up a lot of points, but he takes almost as many shots as points he scores, due to his low percentage and his poor ability to get to the line. He's an extremely inefficient scorer. Richardson is a very good rebounder for his size though, I'll give him that, he's better than Johnson in that aspect. Johnson is much more versatile, a better passer and a far superior defender.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I think Johnson is getting overrated. He played over 40 minute a game, of course his stats look good.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> I think Johnson is getting overrated. He played over 40 minute a game, of course his stats look good.


Of course he put up about 20/5/5 at 48%FG after Marbury was traded...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> I think Johnson is getting overrated. He played over 40 minute a game, of course his stats look good.


And so do AI, Zach Randolph, KG, Duncan.. I guess they all are Super stars and are overrated because they play 40mpg too huh?

Like Amareca said, JJ put up 20/5/5 on a nice % from the floor. 

JJ definatly deserves the nod.

BFreak.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Joe Johnson is on the verge of a very big season, assuming he gets consistent minutes. I think Johnson is a much superior talent to Quentin Richardson. In my opinion, the smart thing to do would be to make sure Johnson gets his 35-40 minutes per game and squeeze Richardson in around that.

Of course, I didn't think signing Richardson was a particularly smart move in the first place.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I think Joe Johnson is on the verge of a very big season, assuming he gets consistent minutes. I think Johnson is a much superior talent to Quentin Richardson. In my opinion, the smart thing to do would be to make sure Johnson gets his 35-40 minutes per game and squeeze Richardson in around that.
> 
> Of course, I didn't think signing Richardson was a particularly smart move in the first place.


I agree. They could have just saved the money until next season and used it to go after one of the FA C's.

BFreak.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PD</b>!
> You don't pay someone $45M/6-7 years to sit on the bench. So Q will start. JJ will either get traded or start at the 3 and Marion will be traded. JJ thinks too highly of himself as a basketball player to be willing to come off the bench.


So Brian Cardinal will be starting for Memphis this season?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I think Joe Johnson is on the verge of a very big season, assuming he gets consistent minutes. I think Johnson is a much superior talent to Quentin Richardson. In my opinion, the smart thing to do would be to make sure Johnson gets his 35-40 minutes per game and squeeze Richardson in around that.
> 
> Of course, I didn't think signing Richardson was a particularly smart move in the first place.


He's not a bad insurance policy for JJ. Although it looks like Joe is working his *** off this summer, Q seems like a luxury now.

Q is definitely an asset, though. He is young, talented, athletic, and versatile. Should they need to trade him, it shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Start JJ
Sub in Q and let him take his shots
If he looks like he's gonna score 30 on 13-25 or something, keep him in
If he goes 2-10, bench him


----------



## spursfaninla (Sep 13, 2003)

*phoenix options with qrich...*

option 1: start best players on the court;

nash
qrich
jj
marion
amare

This lineup is SMALL. However, they will run the hell out of teams. 
Is this going to get them in the top 5 in the pf-dominated west? They will get hammered in the post most likely, so, NO.

option 2: give q backup minutes.

If jj gets 35 mpg (a good idea if you want his career to be longer than what AI is looking at), and Marion gets the same, we have 26 mpg....not enough for his contract. I doubt they rest Marion or JJ more than that, it would be foolish.

However, look at sac with their backup pg jackson; he deserves more minutes but doesn't get them. Of course, Sac had better center talent as well, which phoenix is still working on.

Phoenix needs a center. Or a better backup pf. Q is mis-spent $, IMO.

Phoenix is building poorly, trying to stockpile scoring guard talent at the expense of building a solid front court; look how playing without a center for prolonged stretches did for the MAVS....

Of course, there is something to be said for stockpiling available talent when possible, because it at least allows the possibility of future trades. A bird in the hand...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> Of course, I didn't think signing Richardson was a particularly smart move in the first place.


I agree, I think they should've thrown their money at Erick Dampier, or at least used a little of it to sign someone like Brian Skinner. The only thing holding them back from being a playoff team in my mind is the center position. You just can't expect to be able to make it with Jake Voshkul and Steven Hunter. Jake is a decent backup at best, and Hunter just plain sucks. He can block shots extremely well, but that is it. Skinner is no superstar by any stretch of the imagination, but if they had been able to sign him I'd have Phoenix as a playoff team right now at the 7th or 8th spot. With Q, I think they'll just miss the postseason.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course he put up about 20/5/5 at 48%FG after Marbury was traded...


He only put up 20/5/5 during one month in the season, and he only shot 48% during one month of the season. Stop spreading your myths.

He also played 43 minutes a game after Marbury was traded. Alot of SG's in the league could put up big numbers playing 43 minutes a game.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> Your logic is flawed... seriously..
> ...


You are using a completely different scenario. Jordan is 41 and Jones is 33 or something. We are talking about two young players here. We have a lot of guys getting traded due to starting -- Harrington of Indiana. 

Now that you brough up Jones making $10M+, he signed his contract 3-4 years ago. At that time, Riley didn't bring in Jones to come off the bench either. When you pay someone that much, you don't put them on the bench. 



> So Brian Cardinal will be starting for Memphis this season?


Over who? Again, this is completely a different scenario. Battier just signed his extension this summer and will be the starter. 

Talking about big dollars, lets take a look at a few guys getting paid big bucks this summer to see if anyone is coming off the bench.

Manu
Boozer
Okur
Dampier
Camby
Kmart -- Although Nene is good, he will be coming off the bench. 
Jackson -- Likely, he isn't starting immediately but will be cuz of Miller. Miller is a LEGEND in Indiana -- so you can't disrespect him. 

I probably miss one or two but do you see any of those guys coming off the bench?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PD</b>!
> 
> Over who? Again, this is completely a different scenario. Battier just signed his extension this summer and will be the starter.


Battier is going to start? Over who? Posey or Mike Miller? I don't think so.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Its pretty obvious that the Suns are looking to make moves. Q is a great player and that money would not be sitting on the bench. One of these three players will be traded for a big man probably: Marion, Joe, or Q. I dont think it would be Q since the Suns went after him with a pretty big contract. I would not be surprised if Marion was gone by the beginning of the season.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Battier is going to start? Over who? Posey or Mike Miller? I don't think so.


Ohh, i forgot about those two.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Its pretty obvious that the Suns are looking to make moves. Q is a great player and that money would not be sitting on the bench. One of these three players will be traded for a big man probably: Marion, Joe, or Q. I dont think it would be Q since the Suns went after him with a pretty big contract. I would not be surprised if Marion was gone by the beginning of the season.


BINGO


----------



## GreenDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Q


----------

